# Fishing for Croakers on the James River



## SCOUT162 (Apr 28, 2003)

I will be up on the James River during the fourth of July. I put in at Huntington Park and usually fish at TBWHWTTC. Does anyone recommend any other areas to fish for croakers? I have a 20' center console boat and will venture to find fish. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*try*

the rappahannock river. from what i understand they are having a field day there also.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

go all the way to the bay bridge tunnel....those spans are holdin tons of croaker and your right byt here anyways...a 20' will make it fine


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Tried the James a couple of times out of Williamsburg. Disappointed. Chickahominy is a little nicer. York is even better.

Now regularly launch out of Seaford. Still learning the fishery, but there must be one because of all the boats I see when I go out there!  

Three trips. We managed a good haul of croaker each time. Several small flatties each trip, one keeper. 

First two trips off the monument at the park. Third trip all along the far side. Plan to explore Mobjack Bay if I can find anyone to give up any information.


----------

